

Symantec to Split into Two Companies - codelion
http://dealbook.nytimes.com/2014/10/09/symantec-to-split-into-two/

======
boynamedsue
Interesting that they're basically unwinding the acquisition of Veritas from
2004 by splitting up into two companies.

The only difference is that $11B has disappeared from the combined companies
market cap in 10 years.

~~~
stock_toaster
I know people who worked at symantec before, during, and after the merger, abd
apparently the merger really ruined the symantec corporate culture. I heard
veritas promoted a ton of people to VP level right before the merger so they
could "have more voice" or something.

------
jaguar86
And they would like to nominate Oracle, IBM and Microsoft to take this
challenge within the next 24 hours ...

~~~
Afforess
IBM did split already. Maybe you've heard of Lenovo?

~~~
jmsduran
That is incorrect. IBM sold parts of its hardware business, along with
employees and IP rights, to Lenovo. Years ago, IBM also sold its ThinkPad
brand to Lenovo. The two companies are not exactly related to one another.

~~~
Spooky23
Everything with IBM it's some strange act of financial engineering.

Everyone who worked in the PC division of IBM essentially worked for Lenovo
one day. They used the same people, processes, part numbers, etc for many
years. Lexmark was the same story a few years earlier.

The only change was that the IBM account exec that plays golf with your CEO
didn't give as shit about PCs anymore.

------
jvagner
Who'll be the first to split and then announce that they're unsplitting, or
that it was a mistake?

------
walterbell
EMC not keen on being separated from VMware,
[http://www.crn.com/news/storage/300074366/emc-files-muted-
re...](http://www.crn.com/news/storage/300074366/emc-files-muted-response-to-
activist-investor-push-for-emc-vmware-split.htm)

~~~
qq66
Splitting EMC and VMware doesn't make as much sense as eBay/PayPal or HP/HP,
since EMC and VMware have pretty much identical customer bases. HP Consumer
and HP Enterprise have of course mutually exclusive customer bases, and eBay
and PayPal have some overlap but not much.

EMC is basically the brand name of VMware's storage products.

~~~
ghshephard
" HP Consumer and HP Enterprise have of course mutually exclusive customer
bases"

I would have thought there was a lot of overlap. Don't people who have HP
Laptops/Desktops and Printers also have HP Servers?

~~~
Spooky23
There is, except that there it's no money in PCs anymore, and print is a
low/no growth business.

------
ghshephard
With all of these split happening in such a cluster - there is likely some
economic, tax, financial or other environmental reason stimulating such
activity. Anyone care to hazard a guess what it might be?

------
JoachimS
... Because security and information management is totally unrelated.

~~~
yougotborked
IM means Products like Netbackup and Backup Exec, Enterprise vault. Which are
extreemly different than security.

~~~
JoachimS
Extremely? You don't think things like backups, enterprise storage etc has any
need for security mechanisms as well as information security management
(policy, access control etc)?

If you do, we live on very different worlds.

